#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Unlimited Download from rapidshare

## ketmech553

Just Do as follow .


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]And create account in paypal.

Then **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] And create accont on this site and and Do surveys ,Earn money from there And Transfer It to your paypal account. It's really easy. I have tried it.See More: Unlimited Download from rapidshare

----------


## sharmeen

> Just Do as follow .
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]And create account in paypal.
> 
> ...



it's never worked for me :Frown: .

----------


## winger2james

This are very old tricks, wherein money generated from the referal get accumulated to your account. Request not click any links above, use this direct links to the site provided. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(Enter survey data and start earning, you may ask your friend to signup by referring them, and not in general as KETMECH has posted)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Idea behind this is you get money from the awsurvey which gets deposited in paypal, then use this money to get a rapidshare account. 

*KETMECH, please dont fool people by asking them to follow your referral list.*

----------


## Kamal_76

thanks

----------


## azheee

> Just Do as follow .
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]And create account in paypal.
> 
> ...



dont try to found downliner here..

----------


## hyuda

> dont try to found downliner here..



That's right bro :Confused:

----------


## dony

cannot worked for me

----------

